# Fleurette 73



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

A very good friend of mine is looking at buying his first MH ( I have been urging him to buy one) so feel a bit repsonsible that he gets a good one with no hastle

He is looking at a Fleurette 73


Anyone here got one or know of them, any feed back appreciated.

Also
Anyone got any good/bad reports about Southdown Motorhomes
ie customer service support


many thanks

Kev


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have sent you a pm.
plus a point to ponder that I forgot to say is, the truma is Gas only.
there were 5 Fleurette owners on here, but one has gone and bought a Rapido. :evil: :evil: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks cabby replied to your pm

Kev


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh! so I'm a traitor now am I?  

Well, they're all part of the same group, so it's only a sideways step

 .


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I did wonder if you would pick up on that. :lol: :lol: what comes next a skip or jump.notice which way round I very carefully phrased that.   
I did look at an interesting Rapido at the right price, but px was too low and it had a Fiat chassis, the overhang was much too long.


cabby.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Kev1

In my opinion the Fleurette range of vans are excellent and well put together.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol

Am I in the middle of a cat fight
lol

Thanks scatty
I have passed on all comments to my friend.

Kev


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No I think you can scratch that idea out. :roll: :roll: I suspect you have heard from Salmon fisher as well.
I would advise taking a chap who knows about the Fiat side of things if they decide to go and look.the Fleurette side is pretty well screwed together well.
Looking at the lounge in the island bed model (73LM) I believe that the table is connected to the wall, if he is as big around the waist as me he might struggle to get in on that seat, the one with the seatbelts fitted.On the (73LJ) it is a better layout and more spacious, have had 8 sitting around in that.

cabby


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks cab


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> plus a point to ponder that I forgot to say is, the truma is Gas only.


....unless you have it made as "dual energy" (gas/elec) as we did :wink:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Telbell said:


> > plus a point to ponder that I forgot to say is, the truma is Gas only.
> 
> 
> ....unless you have it made as "dual energy" (gas/elec) as we did :wink:


Okay, tell us more, 'cause I bet there are quite a number of folks who'd be interested to know how and how much.

So we don't highjack this thread why not start another giving us all the details?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Okay, tell us more, 'cause I bet there are quite a number of folks who'd be interested to know how and how much.
> 
> So we don't highjack this thread why not start another giving us all the details?


Still on topic though Scattycat :wink:

Not a lot to say really except when I bought ours we had the option of paying extra and having the Truma system converted by the dealer ( or perhaps replaced) to "EH" with electric as well as gas for water and heating.

We'd had that system on the previous m/home and paid the extra on the Fleurette- Not cheap- £400 ish if I recollect correctly) but as we've had, and used, the additional facility since buying the vehicle from new (2008) I think it was worth it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you had the electric collar fitted rather than a new boiler Terry, is that correct. I was led to believe that this was not a very good option.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think you had the electric collar fitted rather than a new boiler Terry, is that correct. I was led to believe that this was not a very good option.


Not sure to be honest & can't remember :roll: But whatever, it's worked for us over the years and 33000 ish miles


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Any feedback from your friend yet Kev1.wondered if we will welcome another Fleurette to the fold. :lol: 

cabby


----------

